

Show HN: I'm 15 and I Coded My First App - iamnumberfour
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/parklot/id670073550?ls=1&mt=8

======
Throwadev
Your age is irrelephant.

~~~
hyphyphyph
Except when it explains to one's inability to spell.

~~~
_cbdev
That still does not make his point completely invalid. "Coding" an App is not
exactly rocket science, and as such explicitly linking your
age/gender/orientation/other non-relevant feature with such a publication is
reminiscent of bragging and quite frankly, I personally find it to be very
annoying.

